# Is Brisbane too hot?



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

This is a bit surreal. As I post this, I'm sitting in an office at GLA airport, with the heating broken & I'm wearing a beanie hat & padded jacket!!
That aside, I'm starting to worry that, after a conversation with my other half, we may realy struggle in Brisbane. Scottishcelts pointed out earlier that he couldn't walk for long in the heat. One of the main reasons for moving out is the outdoor lifestyle. Here in the UK the kids are indoors a lot because of the cold, wet weather.
Is the opposite true?
Is it that hot out there that a lot of time has to be spent indoors? 
Anyway, I'm away to look for my hot water bottle.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi NELBHOY, 

What's too hot for some can be mild for others.....

To check out the weather at the moment & for the last 3 months see:
Brisbane weather forecast, Bureau of Meteorology Warnings & rainfall

From what other members have written, I don't think it's just the heat but also the humidity.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Hi NELBHOY,
> 
> What's too hot for some can be mild for others.....
> 
> ...


Thanks Karen. I know it's all relative, & I understand there are loads of statistics out there. I spent some time in Cairns a few years back & the heat & humidity was a killer for me. Always wanted to move to OZ since I was a wee boy when my sister moved out in '78, but that time in Cairns made me realise that there was certain areas of OZ that were no go due to the climate. Just hoping Brisbane aint one of them.


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

Brisbane is very tame, the physical heat can get into the low 40's but it's only actually hot if you're in the sun - ie if you were under your pergola having a bbq, you'd be fine.

As kaz pointed out, the humidity can certainly get up there. Nothing like Cairns though! I'd say there are probably 10-15 days a year that are really unbearable in Brisbane... I'm bias because I'm local but even if you doubled that because you're not from here, say 30-35 days a year, that's still under 10% of the year that is really hot and muggy.

The Bayside (30km from CBD) is where scottishceltics lives, is by far the coolest area of Brisbane as it receives sea breezes more so than suburbs closer to the CBD.

Besides, if it gets too hot you can drive to the Sunshine or Gold Coasts within an hour-hour'n'half.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

From what I've noted Brisbane and Sydney usually have very similar temps. The difference is the humidity level. Brisbane gets more humid than Sydney (coastal area) so you feel that heat much more. If worried too much about Brisbane heat you can always live in Sydney instead. I do know that Sydney has cooler 'winters', and you wouldn't actually consider that winter because it doesn't drop below 6C here.

It's about acclimatising. Initially Brisbane will feel too hot for everyone, but after 2-3 yrs you do get used to it. Mostly you know that because you don't get as sweaty and if you visit back to the UK you will feel their cold much more (i.e. 0C will feel much worse than it used to).


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Well that just sums it all up what phat-dave and amaslam said - i agree with all they said, the bayside here does have lovely cool breezes and it's only the summer here that can get unbearable some days (apparently ).


----------



## Darren Le'ake (Feb 1, 2009)

NELBHOY said:


> This is a bit surreal. As I post this, I'm sitting in an office at GLA airport, with the heating broken & I'm wearing a beanie hat & padded jacket!!
> That aside, I'm starting to worry that, after a conversation with my other half, we may realy struggle in Brisbane. Scottishcelts pointed out earlier that he couldn't walk for long in the heat. One of the main reasons for moving out is the outdoor lifestyle. Here in the UK the kids are indoors a lot because of the cold, wet weather.
> Is the opposite true?
> Is it that hot out there that a lot of time has to be spent indoors?
> Anyway, I'm away to look for my hot water bottle.


I emigrated from Australia to Britain, and it took at least 18 months to adapt to the cold. I would suspect that adapting to the heat would take just as long, however everyone is different.

I do remember living in Brisbane in the winter, and we would watch people walking around in short shorts and a only a tshirt, and as soon as you heard them speak, you realised they were English. Us natives were freezing but our winter was hot for them.


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

NELBHOY said:


> This is a bit surreal. As I post this, I'm sitting in an office at GLA airport, with the heating broken & I'm wearing a beanie hat & padded jacket!!
> That aside, I'm starting to worry that, after a conversation with my other half, we may realy struggle in Brisbane. Scottishcelts pointed out earlier that he couldn't walk for long in the heat. One of the main reasons for moving out is the outdoor lifestyle. Here in the UK the kids are indoors a lot because of the cold, wet weather.
> Is the opposite true?
> Is it that hot out there that a lot of time has to be spent indoors?
> Anyway, I'm away to look for my hot water bottle.


Hi i moved to Brisbane from the UK a month ago. To be honest i travelled Oz for a bit and Brisbane isnt as hot as some places i visited but the humidity makes it feel hotter. For example. I was in Griffith NSW for xmas and it was 38degrees it was hot but dry. Here in Brisbane its 28degrees but because its humid it feels the same or hotter. You do get used to it and sometimes if its really humid walking can be hard...lol. But air con in a house is great and you do spend alot more time outside than in the UK and if you struggle pop inside for a cool. Ive moved to Margate which is on the seafront and its much cooler i can now go for runs. 

Hope this helps abit 

Helsxxx


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks to everybody for the response. lots to think about.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

NELBHOY said:


> Thanks to everybody for the response. lots to think about.


Yeah don't be a woos boy and get yer ass over here


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Yeah don't be a woos boy and get yer ass over here


Aye your right. It's just started snowing here so Brisbane feels like a million miles away just now. Heating just started working(after 3 freezing days) so things are looking up!!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

It's just nice here today, a lovely breeze and it's cool but still shorts n t.shirt, just perfect.


----------

